# Gas pump discount



## Frugal_Farmers

Before I post the following information, let me clearly state that I dispize Walmart, but I figured I would pass on this tidbit of information.

Walmart announce yesterday that they will lower the price of gasoline at the pump by 10 cents in most states if you use a Walmart gift card. This offer is valid until 30 September 2011.

This is the information i pulled from their website.



> * 10 cent per gallon discount available now through 9/30/11 with the use of a Walmart Gift Card at participating Walmart and Murphy USA gas stations. 5 cent discount in Florida. Offer not valid in Alabama, Oklahoma, and Minnesota. Discount applies to posted fuel price of the station when paying at the pump and cannot be used in conjunction with the Sam's Club member discount. The use of the Walmart Gift Card is subject to the terms and conditions to the terms and conditions of the Walmart Gift Card. Terms and conditions subject to change without notice.


Once prices come down a little more, we will be filling two 55-gallon drums for storage.


----------



## TheAnt

They probably just intend to raise the price of fuel a couple cents a gallon to offset the savings you are getting. If you buy a gift card you may or may not spend it on gas... at least thats what they are banking on. Then if you do they may have raised prices a bit between the time you buy the card and buy the gas.


----------



## rhrobert

Walmart/Murphy Oil is the cheapest price by a few cents already here...another 10 cents makes it cheaper by far


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Even with their posted price today before the discount, they are still at least 4 cents cheaper than the other gas stations in town.

We only use the gas card for gasoline purchases.

I think we are the exception to the rule when it comes to gas consumption.

For the month of June, 2011 we drove a total of 530 miles for two vehicles or 17.66 miles per day. This equates out to 25 gallons of fuel for the whole month. Our entire gasoline cost for the entire month was $93.25

At the beginning of each month we load a gift card with $100.00 for gas for the vehicles. We load a seperate card for gas for the yard equipment.


----------



## power

Around here Kroger has the same price gas as Walmart. Kroger is a lot easier to get to but usually has a longer line. Both are cheaper than anyone else in the area.


----------



## PamsPride

None of our Walmarts have gas. I did not even know that some Walmarts did have it. Our Sam's Club has it but you have to be a member and you have to use your Sam's Club Credit Card! 
So far Giant Eagle has the best deal around with their fuel perks.


----------



## The_Blob

Frugal_Farmers said:


> For the month of June, 2011 we drove a total of 530 miles for two vehicles or 17.66 miles per day. This equates out to 25 gallons of fuel for the whole month. Our entire gasoline cost for the entire month was $93.25


 I drove more than that on Tuesday...  I used 16 gallons with a 97 Buick LeSabre



PamsPride said:


> So far Giant Eagle has the best deal around with their fuel perks.


especially when they have a Grand Opening or other event that has "double perks" :2thumb:

I buy a LOT of Home Depot, Lowe's, Best Buy, & various chain restaurant gift cards for work, so I regularly have enough perks to get 60-90 of FREE gallons of gasoline/month

don't forget the 'Food Perks' plan also :beercheer:


----------



## ZoomZoom

PamsPride said:


> So far Giant Eagle has the best deal around with their fuel perks.


Yep! I haven't paid more then $2 a gallon in a couple years now (but I don't drive a lot so the perks build up).


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*Kroger Discount at Shell Oil Stations*



power said:


> Around here Kroger has the same price gas as Walmart. Kroger is a lot easier to get to but usually has a longer line. Both are cheaper than anyone else in the area.


Most of our local Shell stations are using the Kroger discount ..... its programmed into the pumps as an option and makes it easy ......


----------



## Meerkat

Some Winn Dixie Stores have a gas card too.But they don't give that much a discount.

We just try to make all our trips count by going to dr.s and stores at the same time to save fuel.


----------



## The_Blob

bczoom said:


> Yep! I haven't paid more then $2 a gallon in a couple years now (but I don't drive a lot so the perks build up).


watch out, bc, they only last til the end of the 3rd month from date of purchase


----------



## The_Blob

did anybody else's gas go up by $0.35 today? 

not that it matters to me, I still have plenty, but I saw some serious cases of pump-rage today


----------



## power

The_Blob said:


> did anybody else's gas go up by $0.35 today?
> 
> not that it matters to me, I still have plenty, but I saw some serious cases of pump-rage today


Gas is down to $3.14 at about 6pm.


----------



## rhrobert

Ours dropped to 3.53 today, down about 4 cents. Hope it drops some more before I need to fillup so I can take advantage of the walmart deal going on until Sept 30th!


----------



## LincTex

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Before I post the following information, let me clearly state that I dispize Walmart, but I figured I would pass on this tidbit of information.
> 
> Walmart announced yesterday that they will lower the price of gasoline at the pump by 10 cents in most states if you use a Walmart gift card. This offer is valid until 30 September 2011.


Our pumps in this area are still only 3 cents discount with the card. Is anyone actually getting a 10 cent discount?


----------



## rhrobert

LincTex said:


> Our pumps in this area are still only 3 cents discount with the card. Is anyone actually getting a 10 cent discount?


Yes. Once I slide the card, the 10 cent discount is shown on the pump.


----------



## VUnder

Make sure you keep the receipt for your card in your wallet or somewhere else safe. My mother is bad about putting her cell and her card in her shirt pocket when she shops. The phone erased the walmart card. I learned this because I had a key card from a motel in my pocket and it was erased by my phone. But, anyway, her card had several hundred dollars on it. If she hadn't had her receipt, it would have been bad, no way to get your money back. Just be careful. Companies love having all that money in their account from un spent store cards.


----------



## BillS

Wal-Mart doesn't sell gas in Wisconsin. There's a minimum mark-up law that applies to gas stations. Otherwise I'd buy my gas there. Another odd thing about Wisconsin: car dealerships aren't open on Sundays.


----------



## rhrobert

BillS said:


> Wal-Mart doesn't sell gas in Wisconsin. There's a minimum mark-up law that applies to gas stations. Otherwise I'd buy my gas there. Another odd thing about Wisconsin: car dealerships aren't open on Sundays.


Cars and alcohol aren't sold here on Sundays either. 
I remember Woodman's East in Madison, WI being sued by other gas stations, and fined by the state when they told them they would sell gas for whatever they wanted. Cars were lined up for a long ways. Woodman's lost.


----------



## Jason

We use the GE fuel perks, too. Mostly we let it build and either use it for the 1 ton farm truck/yard equipment/old gas engine Farmalls, or for FIL, who uses high test gas when he pulls his 5th wheel camper.


----------

